# Спондилёз? МРТ снимки



## Reader (20 Май 2007)

Больная, 1942 г.р.
Заболевание проявило себя 10.05.07.
Госпитализировала скорая помощь в неврологическое отделение 11.05.07. Скорая предполагала, что это тромбоз правой ноги. Этот диагноз снял дежурный врач в больнице. Заменил на остеохондроз.
Далее диагноз лечащий врач заменила на Спондилёз+пиелонефрит.

Симптомы такие:
- острая боль сзади внизу, справа от позвоночника,
- отдаёт боль в правую ногу,
- ходить и сидеть нельзя из-за боли,
- приходится только лежать на правом боку чуть скрючившись.

Лечение:
- выписали сначала кетанов и диклофенак, B1 и B6,
- в больнице добавили капельницу, электрофорез, карипазим, эсенциале и т.д. Более точно сказать пока не могу, т.к. в личной карте написано не разборчиво.

Попутное обнаруженное заболевание - пиелонефрит.

Самое сложное для больного, в процессе лечения - обезболивания почти не происходит. Уже прошло 8 дней, а боль не стихает и не даёт ходить или сидеть.

МРТ сделано 17.05.07.
Нейрохирург осмотрел больную 19.05.07, с лечением согласился, диагноз подтвердил, добавил только эсенциале. Сказал, что оперативное вмешательство не нужно.

Рентгеновские снимки могу выложить, если нужны, чуть позже.

Подскажите, какое это всё таки заболевание и какое лечение оптимально, на Ваш взгляд?

Заранее большое спасибо за консультацию. Очень рад тому, что есть такое место, где можно проконсультироваться у знающих и отзывчивых людей umnik


----------



## Helen (21 Май 2007)

> Самое сложное для больного, в процессе лечения - обезболивания почти не происходит. Уже прошло 8 дней, а боль не стихает и не даёт ходить или сидеть.



Иногда на это уходит намного больше времени, нужно набраться терпения, возможно, лечение будет усилено.



> Подскажите, какое это всё таки заболевание и какое лечение оптимально, на Ваш взгляд?



По результатам исследования - диагноз остеохондроз, множественные протрузии и тд, так что это не вызывает сомнения. Сопутствующая патология - пиелонефрит, вероятно также подтверждена результатами анализов. И к тому же сказать больше, чем врач непосредственного контакта, невозможно.

Какое лечение оптимально - конечно же, комплексное, медикаментозное, мануальная терапия, физиотерапия, однако подход должен быть индивидуальным. Напишите полностью, какое лечение назначено, и на сегодняшний день есть ли какие-либо сдвиги.


----------

